# Smok H-PRIV PRO



## Nailedit77 (4/11/16)

*SMOK H-PRIV PRO Kit *consists of H-Priv 220 mod and TFV8 Big Baby tank. Simple and hard lines make the kit looks very fashionable; it delivers a satisfying amount of vapor at 220W maximum output and comes with adjustable airflow system of TFV8 Big Baby tank, for different vaping experiences. Big fire key brings you astonishing experience.



*Parameters*


*H-PRIV 220 MOD*

Size: 91 x 55 x 25 mm
Voltage Range: 0.35V - 8V
Power Range: Max 220W
Battery Type: 2 x 18650 battery (not included)
Temp Range: 200F -600F/ 100°C -315°C
Resistance Range: 0.08ohm - 3.0ohm (TC mode); 0.1ohm - 3ohm (VW mode)
Material: Zinc Alloy
*
TFV8 Big Baby Tank*
Size: 24.5 x 56mm
Capacity: 5ml
Material: SS
Thread: 510

*It comes with*
1 x H-Priv 220 MOD

1 x TFV8 Big Baby tank
1 x V8 baby-x4 core (0.15ohm quadruple coil pre-installed)
1 x V8 baby-t6 core (0.2ohm sextuple coil)
1 x Replacement glass tube
1 x USB upgrading cable
1 x User Manual
Spare parts

Reactions: Like 1


----------

